# Voting Poll: PotM April 2013



## Overread (May 1, 2013)

And as winter finally lets go its cold grip on many we start to enter the warmth of the year (or if you're down in Oz you star to get a little chillier). Wherever you are though you can't help but keep seeing those great shots around and this month is no exception! Good luck to all nominated! 

Behind the Lattice, close up by The Traveler






Barred Owl in the swamp by matthewo





Abby Stract's landscapes by Mishele





Abandoned Hospital by KaPOWitsCHRIS





Abstract by HughGuessWho





Pictures by Bitter Jeweler





Vietnam fishing villages by Lane N





What She saw... by Bend The Light





Opening morning by Tony S





Upper Antelope Canyon by spacefuzz


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 24, 2013)

Interesting month. I went with "Pictures" by Bitter Jeweler because I can't resist the angles/BW/and person for scale, but I was very drawn to Mishele's and Spacefuzz as well.


----------



## Imran520 (Nov 4, 2013)

All photography is nice but Water photography is the best.


----------



## asif147 (Nov 5, 2013)

Always so inteesting to visit your site. I have bookmarked this and will return soon more about it thank you.


----------

